# DD et Wi-Fi et TV



## tilapia (18 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
je cherche une solution pour lire mes films sur tv à travers un disque dur et qu'il soit en wifi pour que les films soient également lus sur les différents ordis de la maison.

J'ai déjà un Emtec MovieCube R-100, avec clé wifi, mais il arrive que le wifi se déconnecte, ou même qu'il faille réinitialiser l'interface car bug fréquent.

J'ai acquis un WD TV mini, sur lequel on peut brancher un DD en usb, pour visionner les films sur TV via RCA. Mais il n'est pas wifi, et le MovieCube est instable si on le branche dessus en usb.

J'ai pensé à la TimeCapsule, mais pas de sortie usb pour pouvoir le brancher sur WD TV mini.

J'ai pensé également à l'Apple TV, qui est en wifi et qui donc remplacerait le WD TV mini, mais je ne sais pas si on peut y brancher des DD ext, et s'il lit tous les formats.

Quelle solution me proposez-vous sachant que je souhaiterais rendre dispo pour toute la famille, les films, photos et musiques par wifi, et que la VOD ne m'intéresse nullement, vu la lenteur de l'internet chez moi.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Janvier 2011)

je serais curieux de voir le débit wifi si: 

papa regarde un film
maman regarde les photos de famille
soeurette joue avec ichat
fiston écoute sa musique


----------



## tilapia (19 Janvier 2011)

nous ne vivons pas si cloisonnés que ça, mais il peut arriver la grande veuille regarder un film d'horreur avec ses amies dans l'après-midi enfermées dans sa chambre, que les parents veuillent regarder un film -12 sur le portable au lit le soir après avoir passé la soirée en famille à s'amuser ou visionner un film sur la TV, qu'on veuille occasionnellement regarder des photos sur le portable sur la terrasse avec des amis, &#8230; 

Tu vois, Mr Le Vétéran, le débit n'en sera pas réduit.

Je veux savoir comment utiliser mon WD TV mini, avec un DD ext auquel on peut accéder en wifi.
Y a-t-il des simple boîtier wifi, moins onéreux que des NAS ?
Peut-on passer par le wifi de la box ?
D'autres solutions ?


----------



## Arlequin (19 Janvier 2011)

tilapia a dit:


> Tu vois, Mr Le Vétéran, le débit n'en sera pas réduit




je ne vois rien du tout
au contraire

ce que j'essaye de te faire comprendre, mais je me trompe peut être, c'est qu'à mon sens il est illusoire d'espérer avoir un rendement correct si plusieurs ordis on accès en même temps au wifi et, de plus, au même seul et unique disque dur

Je ne parle pas d'accès pour regarder des photos ! Mais regarder un film, écouter de la musique, etc ., cela fait mouliner le disque dur et est très gourmand en bande passante ! 

plus compréhensible ainsi ? 

J'ai une platine multimédia actuellement (Fantec XMP 600) et précédemment un mac mini qui me servait de média center; dans les deux cas, un simple transfert de fichiers durant le visionnage d'un film, et bien cela génère des ralentissements qui se traduisent par des freeze, plus ou moins courts, de l'image ! 

Alors ajoute à cela qu'en plus tu désires que cela se fasse en wifi ... 


enfin c'est toi qui vois

à+


----------



## tilapia (19 Janvier 2011)

je comprends, mais comme je te disais, le but n'est pas d'utiliser le DD à plusieurs en même temps, mais bien de pouvoir avoir accès chacun à des moments différents.

Mais, il est vrai que ton argument m'est utile. Il se pourrait bien que si l'accès est facilité, il risque d'y avoir plus de demandes de la part de chacun.

Cependant, la norme 802.11n ne permet-elle pas de gérer plus de connexion ? De plus, le nouveau TimeCapsule fonctionne simultanément sur deux bandes de fréquence.
Reste l'accès au DD, et là ça risque de gratter grave, et risque peut-être d'abîmer le DD.

Par conséquent, partons du fait qu'on utilisera le DD chacun son tour, et qu'au lieu de le déplacer, on l'utilise en wifi, alors voilà ma question :
pour brancher sur mon WD TV mini, *existe-t-il des boîtiers wifi qui ne soit pas NAS*, car mon NAS (MovieCube R-100) est très instable lorsqu'il est connecté au WD TV mini (l'interface logicielle doit y être pour quelque chose).


----------



## tilapia (20 Janvier 2011)

tilapia a dit:


> *existe-t-il des boîtiers wifi qui ne soit pas NAS*, .



je veux dire *un boîtier wifi qui ne soit pas multimédia*, car ce doit être l'interface multimédia qui entre en conflit avec celle du WD TV mini.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2011)

J'ai créé une bibliothèque iTunes (films + musique) sur un DD externe LaCie 1T qui est branché en USB sur une timecapsule. Je lance itunes sur mon MBP en chargeant donc ma bibliothèque par wifi depuis ma timecapsule pour la streamer sur l'APTV.
ça fonctionne mais des fois, ça rame sévère. Bref, le temps de chargement sur l'APTV est assez long. On regrette que l'APTV ne soit pas équipée d'un DD de 3 tera... sniff


----------

